# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Më i miri stafit

## ToNi-R_B-BoY

Kush mendoni qe eshte @aopi me i mire ne stafin Albasoul.

----------


## L3nD1

*Pse Ka Opeator Kanali Shqiperia ??? uuuu Shi je Ti Tono*

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Tono ke qen mo i miri kur ne staf ishin t`gjith te mire , Tani S`ka Staf  :buzeqeshje:  

Tani mendoj se mo i miri ne Staf osht Albaguard dhe Blendi_Kosovar qe te ve ban se i fol me notice qe per me teper nuk di as me bo ignore  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

*Ai rupashi qe fshin postimet ,ja harrova emrin*

----------


## L3nD1

*Tani eshte me Ja bo na Ishte nje Stafi.... hahahahah Nuk ka mer Jo Stafi eshte Cop cop u ka mush me Spiuna e me Kaleca pranej nuk ecin perpara keto Dine vetem me vone ca bane e Kaq eshte puna e Atyre. Nuk dine me dhone i here ndihme  Vl po he se mo mire do bohet.....

Mire qe eshte ToNi-R_B-BoY Qe di me Majte i Cik rregull se te jete per tjeret Pfffffffffffffff*

----------


## Burrels4ever

Ku ndodhet ky staf ! Qe se ditkam un e.

----------


## CERIKSI-CHICAGO

aman mos beni sikur ka me aop se te gjith jeni cop cop ...sa kam pa asnjerin sja ndjen me se cfare behet me ne server.......posht spiunat e albasoulit .

----------


## King_Arthur

mire qe e ke hapur temen po te pakten e kishe bere me zondazh qe te shikonim dhe emrat e te gjithe @op me thene te dretjen si di te gjithe por kur kam qene une mbaj mend blendi_kosovar dhe bim_bum_bam  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MaDaBeR

King Arthur, nuk e ka vene sondazhin kastile, se nuk ka nji person qe ta mbaj @ me shume se 2 dite. Jo bere kte e do hiqesh 1 muaj, pastaj ky eshte shtuar pa miratimin tim e do hiqet 3 muaj, kte do e shtojme se eshte shoku im, ate tjetrin per hatrin e atij Sopit, po prape do i heqim se nuk kane pyetur shefin, kte tjetrin do e heqim se ka pire kafe me filanin  :ngerdheshje:  dhe mere me mend vete ti çfare stafi ka.

Tashi, i vetmi qe nuk ndryshon asnjeher dhe qe eshte me i miri i te gjitha koherave, eshte Albaguard. Vota ime shkon per te  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

MaDaBeR: "Peshku Qelbet Nga Koka" HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa


Me i Miri Stafit: ToNi-R_B-BoY  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> aman mos beni sikur ka me aop se te gjith jeni cop cop ...sa kam pa asnjerin sja ndjen me se cfare behet me ne server.......posht spiunat e albasoulit .


Ka Pas Aop Te Mire Dhe Me Te Miret Ne Chatet Shqiptare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elonaa

Une kam respekt per te gjithe.Nuk me duken tipa te bezdisur.Edhe mua me kan fshir shkrime po normale dhe vet e kuptoja qe kisha dal nga tema.S'kam pse hankohem per gabimet e mia.Kush ankohet per stafin ben mire te analizoj me pare shkrimet e tija.Ajde suksese stafit se punojne vertet mire per te mbajtur shkrimet brenda temave.

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> Une kam respekt per te gjithe.Nuk me duken tipa te bezdisur.Edhe mua me kan fshir shkrime po normale dhe vet e kuptoja qe kisha dal nga tema.S'kam pse hankohem per gabimet e mia.Kush ankohet per stafin ben mire te analizoj me pare shkrimet e tija.Ajde suksese stafit se punojne vertet mire per te mbajtur shkrimet brenda temave.


Elona Behet Fjale Per Stafin E Irc.Albasoul.Com Jo Te Forumi Shqiptar  :buzeqeshje:  
Irc.Albasoul.com Eshte Chati i ForumiShqiptar , Dhe Tjeter Staf Ka Forumi ,Tjeter Staf Ka Chati.

----------


## Cold Fusion

> Elona Behet Fjale Per Stafin E Irc.Albasoul.Com Jo Te Forumi Shqiptar  
> Irc.Albasoul.com Eshte Chati i ForumiShqiptar , Dhe Tjeter Staf Ka Forumi ,Tjeter Staf Ka Chati.


Ta bej nje pyetje, pa te keq. Kur e rilexon ate qe ke shkruar, te duket e besdishme qe shtyp nje e dy shift. Nuk e ke iden sesa i lodhshem behet nje tekst kur kalon tre rrjeshta, dhe nje e dy shikon cdo fjale me germ kapitale. Mos ma merr per keq, po thjesht e vura ne dukje, qe ndonjehere nuk te lexohen postime, po thjesht ja kepusin sipas mendjes per te te kthyer pergjigje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> Ta bej nje pyetje, pa te keq. Kur e rilexon ate qe ke shkruar, te duket e besdishme qe shtyp nje e dy shift. Nuk e ke iden sesa i lodhshem behet nje tekst kur kalon tre rrjeshta, dhe nje e dy shikon cdo fjale me germ kapitale. Mos ma merr per keq, po thjesht e vura ne dukje, qe ndonjehere nuk te lexohen postime, po thjesht ja kepusin sipas mendjes per te te kthyer pergjigje


Mua Nuk Me Duket E Besdisshme Dhe Pastaj Jam Mesuar Te Shkruaj Keshtu  :buzeqeshje:  Gjithsesi Rrofsh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Cold Fusion

> Mua Nuk Me Duket E Besdisshme Dhe Pastaj Jam Mesuar Te Shkruaj Keshtu  Gjithsesi Rrofsh


Edhe mua shkrimi im nuk me duket i besdisshem, ndonjehere beje gabime drejtshkrimore, ku dikush ma ben verejtje se i vriten syte. Ne kete rast, une vura re nje gabim dhe thash ta ve ne dukje. Nese te duket bukur dhe mire, atehere ke te drejten tende ta besh si te duash  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elonaa

> Elona Behet Fjale Per Stafin E Irc.Albasoul.Com Jo Te Forumi Shqiptar  
> Irc.Albasoul.com Eshte Chati i ForumiShqiptar , Dhe Tjeter Staf Ka Forumi ,Tjeter Staf Ka Chati.



me falni.Neper chate s'ja vle me u fut fare jo me mbajt regull.Te fort jan dhe ata.

----------


## Vinjol

me falni.Neper chate s'ja vle me u fut fare jo me mbajt regull.Te fort jan dhe ata.


O goce   behet  llaf  per   ne irc   jo ne forum ne irc  dhe nese  mer ban  hyn me proxy

ndersa ne  forum  nese mer  ban  duhet te  nderrosh Ip Domain   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MaDaBeR

Hyhet me proxy dhe ketu, nje qe di te hyje  :shkelje syri:

----------


## MijnWonder

> Kush mendoni qe eshte @aopi me i mire ne stafin Albasoul.


na i bete keto tema si fasule pilaf  :ngerdheshje: 
sa behet dikush gati te thote x apo y eshte me i miri i stafit ndodh cudia qe nuk eshte me ne staf :P

----------

